# Mk7 Golf R to Ram 1500 Limited Ecodiesel?



## JoseDeclan (Nov 28, 2020)

So I have had my 2016 Golf R since new and it has been probably the best car I have ever had. With an APR tune, new clutch and some other small goodies it has been my favorite personal car. Hell, I have a dedicated set of winters and it has been the most fun winter car when we run up to Tahoe.

That said, for the last six months the wife and I have partaken in much more outdoor activities together. This includes boating, fishing, kayaking, camping and much more work around the house (Home Depot runs, etc). The Q5 has been stretched to the limit many times and I can't help but think a truck would have made life easier.

So, I decided maybe I can take advantage of the great used car market, 0%/72 months from FCA and get a fully loaded Ecodiesel Ram 1500 4x4. All the reviews said it is the new American luxury after all.

Long story short, we went and drove one today. Honestly, it is a pretty awesome truck. The interior is really well laid out, quiet, feels well built, great fuel economy and it is not a bad looker. Hell the backseat is bigger than an S class I think, and would be great for future kids and strollers and shit. That said, and here comes the totally shocker, it is pretty radically different in terms of driving dynamics. The diesel takes forever to get up and running but when it does it hauls. But there is no hiding the truck is gargantuan. Handling, braking, acceleration all put you squarely in the boring category.

I have motorcycles for fun, and maybe that is ok, but I do think I will miss rowing my own gears and having a "sporty" car to drive. But part of me realizes that this truck would be a great compromise between luxury and practicality. I am just not sure I am there yet. Plus it is nice to not have a car payment.

Truthfully I am just ranting a bit here and putting pen to paper on all the thoughts that are in my head right now. Keep the Golf and the lack of car payments knowing that it is more fun and sexy, but limits what I can tow and haul? Or get the truck that has creature comforts, amazing capability and more future proof but sacrifice the fun factor and financial flexibility (realistically I would sell the Golf, pay off the Audi and put near nothing down on the Ram which would be roughly the same monthly payment but about 3 years longer than currently projected but oh well free money?)?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JoseDeclan said:


> Keep the Golf and the lack of car payments knowing that it is more fun and sexy


I have never understood people who say a car is "sexy". I have never been sexually aroused by any vehicle. Or any other machine, for that matter. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I have never understood people who say a car is "sexy". I have never been sexually aroused by any vehicle. Or any other machine, for that matter. &#129335;‍♂


The m in lgbtqim is for mechanosexuals.

Some machines have no other purpose than arousal.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I have never understood people who say a car is "sexy". I have never been sexually aroused by any vehicle. Or any other machine, for that matter. &#129335;‍♂


Maybe you just haven't seen the right machine yet.

.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

yeah, but can you do Uber in one?    :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> yeah, but can you do Uber in one?    :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


It looks like it has a quad cab based on google image search, so I'm gonna say yes... you *can* Uber in one.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...yeah, but would you WANT to is also the question.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/mk7-golf-r-to-ram-1500-limited-ecodiesel-partial-review.410070/
Repeat thread.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/mk7-golf-r-to-ram-1500-limited-ecodiesel-partial-review.410070/
> Repeat thread.


Beat me to it. When I saw the subject, I had a deja vu. People get kicks out of posting shit like this? &#129335;‍♂ &#129318;‍♂ TF??? :confusion:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> The m in lgbtqim is for mechanosexuals.


How bizarre.

"PHWAAAARGH! Look at that sexy little Fiat 500. What I wouldn't do to it when we're alone in the garage and the lights go down."

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How bizarre.
> 
> "PHWAAAARGH! Look at that sexy little Fiat 500. What I wouldn't do to it when we're alone in the garage and the lights go down."
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


You should really check out some of the new break makers on the market.

If you're really adventurous, check out the new Roombas!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> You should really check out some of the new break makers on the market.
> 
> If you're really adventurous, check out the new Roombas!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

The new car itch is a real *****!

I would definitely pass on a Fiat truck... just my personal paradigm and taste.

But yes, some cars are sexy as hell - anthropomorphically speaking.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> The new car itch is a real @@@@@!
> 
> I would definitely pass on a Fiat truck... just my personal paradigm and taste.
> 
> But yes, some cars are sexy as hell - anthropomorphically speaking.


Interesting. Are there any bicycle models that turn you on? Any motorcycles that give you the horn?


----------



## JoseDeclan (Nov 28, 2020)

JoseDeclan said:


> So I have had my 2016 Golf R since new and it has been probably the best car I have ever had. With an APR tune, new clutch and some other small goodies it has been my favorite personal car. Hell, I have a dedicated set of winters and it has been the most fun winter car when we run up to Tahoe.
> 
> That said, for the last six months the wife and I have partaken in much more outdoor activities together. This includes boating, fishing, kayaking, camping and much more work around the house (Home Depot runs, etc). The Q5 has been stretched to the limit many times and I can't help but think a truck would have made life easier.
> 
> ...


issue got solved!!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Interesting. Are there any bicycle models that turn you on? Any motorcycles that give you the horn?


Check out the asses on these babies!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If you need a truck for work, or legitimately hauling items on a regular and ongoing basis, get the truck.

Otherwise, you're just another ******* hillbilly if you drive a truck in the city, and don't use it for what it was designed for. Our city is full of these people, prancing around in their $80K MSRP half ton, that is suddenly worth $30K the moment they start putting miles on it going to the club on weekends.

There is nothing worse than a windshield full of shiny truck ass.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> If you need a truck for work, or legitimately hauling items on a regular and ongoing basis, get the truck.





ANT 7 said:


> Otherwise, you're just another ******* hillbilly if you drive a truck in the city, and don't use it for what it was designed for.


So... People shouldn't be able to buy the vehicle they want and can afford (yeah, yeah, some actually can't afford and still buy, but anyway...)? Sounds about right. :thumbup:


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Interesting. Are there any bicycle models that turn you on? Any motorcycles that give you the horn?


I'm not a bike or motorcycle guy so no but I'm sure there are motorcycle guys that have their favs. I have seen some cycles that would likely be considered sexy.

You know you are taking it too literally? Something doesn't necessarily have to be arousing to be considered sexy.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> If you need a truck for work, or legitimately hauling items on a regular and ongoing basis, get the truck.
> 
> Otherwise, you're just another ******* hillbilly if you drive a truck in the city, and don't use it for what it was designed for. Our city is full of these people, prancing around in their $80K MSRP half ton, that is suddenly worth $30K the moment they start putting miles on it going to the club on weekends.
> 
> There is nothing worse than a windshield full of shiny truck ass.


----------

